# Not Eating Breakfast



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy has been eating Primal Freeze-Dried for over two months. She has really loved the food, would dance around when I put the dish down. Yesterday when I put her dish down in the morning she just sniffed the dish and walked away. I left it there for 15 minutes then picked it up. She didn't get anything until dinner that night which she ate. She did the same thing this morning just sniffed and walked away again I picked it up. Do they suddenly decide that they only want to eat once a day? Should I give her the full daily amount at dinner or keep trying the give her breakfast? I worry that once a day feeding is not healthy for her.

BTW she just turned one on Monday and Tuesday is when she wouldn't eat breakfast. She has not been throwing up and her stool is solid. 

Any advice on what I need to do?

Thanks
Nadine


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Nadine, I just went through this with Oliver. It started with him not wanting breakfast, which he used to wolf down. Then eventually he wouldn't touch his evening meal either. We suffered through not feeding him anything else for 2 days to see if he was just being fussy, because he still loved his training treats and his veggies that were given as special treats for things. I took his food to neighbours dogs to see if they would eat it, because Ollie would really sniff it and walk away. The one neighbours dog ate it but the other took it and spit it out. I bought new food and he is back to eating again. By the way I new he wasn't sick, everything else was normal.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I feed her two different proteins (Duck, Lamb ect) one in the AM and the other in the PM and switched just to see if there was something wrong with the food. I'll pick up a different bag to see if it makes a difference.

Thanks for the feedback. :biggrin1:
Nadine


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

Rocky has been doing the same thing over the last week. Normally he would do the "puppy dance" when he saw his food bowl but the last week he acts like he could care less. He eats all the Stella and chewy patty I put in his bowl but barely eats his Fromm kibble. I did just start a new bag of food last week and thought it was coincidence but maybe I will try another.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

She finally decided this morning that she would eat her breakfast. She wasn't dancing around like before but she did eat it. I hadn't had a chance to get a new bag of Primal so I guess she just wasn't hungry. LOL I guess I have to get use to a small dog that doesn't wolf down all the food in sight.

Thanks for the help
Nadine


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That's good Nadine, I caved and bought a different kind of food for Ollie that he had tried before and liked. He is back to his old self, eating it up like crazy. I did take my leftover food back to my pet store and explained what had happened. They said they would record the info on the bag and report it because that way they establish a database in case it happens again. They are not sure how they can test the food for any problems though. They usually take returned food to the animal shelter as a donation. If they do that I hope it was just Ollie being fussy and not the food. I wouldn't want any dogs getting sick from bad food.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm glad Ollie is back to normal also. The bag Sassy was eating from was about half used so I don't have a clue what her problem was. I wish some days I could wake up and not be :hungry: :hungry:

Nadine


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, I know what you mean, not in my dna either.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if our dogs are affected by the hot weather. Sheba never eats too much but lately, she's not all that interested when I put her food down. Still eats her treats, though.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Hadn't thought of that. It could really make a difference. 

Nadine


----------

